# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  -Χαρίζονται  διάφορα.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Βάση απο  ασύρματο τηλέφωνο  μεγάλης  εμβέλειας.

-Συσκευή  παρακολούθησης  μωρού  'ενα  τεμάχιο δεν  ξέρω  αν  λειτουργεί.

 Αν  ενδιαφέρεται  κάποιος  ας  στείλει π.μ. παραλαβή  απο  Καλλιθέα.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Βρε παιδιά ουδείς  ιδιαίτερα  η  βάση  είναι  μεγάλης  ισχύος  και  θα  έχει  αρκετά χρήσιμα  να  βγάλει  κάποιος  μετασχηματιστή ψύκτρα  κ.λ.π.   εγώ  δεν  έχω  χρόνο  αλλά   μήτε  και χώρο.

----------


## agis68

> -Βρε παιδιά ουδείς  ιδιαίτερα  η  βάση  είναι  μεγάλης  ισχύος  και  θα  έχει  αρκετά χρήσιμα  να  βγάλει  κάποιος  μετασχηματιστή ψύκτρα  κ.λ.π.   εγώ  δεν  έχω  χρόνο  αλλά   μήτε  και χώρο.



ενδιαφέρομαι εγώ....ευχαριστώ

----------

